
A brittle star-inspired robot that can crawl underwater - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-04-patrick-brittle-star-inspired-robot-underwater.html
======
clort
Well, its like a starfish and its called PATRICK. That sounded nice, but then
I remembered this

    
    
      https://imgur.com/gallery/fLp22ZV
    

and now I'm feeling uneasy about the whole project.

------
coldcode
It's somewhat lame but I love the idea. It can only get better.

~~~
SubiculumCode
Your comment seems like flamebait, but its also kinda true even if the project
is also totally cool.

------
malingo
Brittle-star-inspired.

